# Filtration for 75 gallon



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

How much and what kind of filtration would you recomend for a 75 gallon saltwater tank. I went to a lfs today and they told me i would need to buy a wet/dry for it, which seems a little excessive to me, but then again I know absolutely nothing about saltwater.

I currently have a penguin 330, and a rena filstar xp3. Would I need a whole new setup?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, but you should get a protien skimmer, and a uv sterilizer, the uv isnt absolute nessecary, but you still should get one


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

imo dont run a protien skimmer and a uv together 1 or the other


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wtf, a protein skimmer doesnt do what a uv does and a uv dosent do what a protien skimmer, uvs can be somewhat bad cause they take away some good life in there, but they also kill bad kinds and algae.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

it all depends on what type of setup u are going to run if u are running a reef setup u may want to look at the berlin method

if u are gonna run a fowlr tank then some mechanical filtration is desired to remove waste the rena would be good for this

if it was my tank and my only desire was a 75 gallon fowlr tank i would run the rena and a skimmer with about 60 lbs of lr at minimum


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

this may seem like a ridiculously stupid question, but can I just go into the ocean and pull out some live rock, or do I need to buy it from the store for like $7/lb. Just thought that I would ask before I had to spend over $400 on rocks.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

EnFuego said:


> this may seem like a ridiculously stupid question, but can I just go into the ocean and pull out some live rock, or do I need to buy it from the store for like $7/lb. Just thought that I would ask before I had to spend over $400 on rocks.


 yes but do not take it from shore u need to head out a lot deeper than u can walk to just to avoid pollutants


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

so for a 75 gallon setup could I run my XP3 or some type of cannister like that, then buy some liverock, some limestone rock (dead liverock) and let the liverock I buy seed the dead liverock, and use my AC802, along with another powerhead or two, and some air stones?

How much liverock should I get to seed the limestone rock? Also, another thought I had was to buy some liverock, some livesand (I already have sand on the bottom) and adding it to limestone rock and regular sand and letting the liverock/livesand seed the dead sand/rock?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You dont need the airstones, Just keep the surface moving, And it depends on how long you want the dead liverock to be seeded. You could get a rock or two of the live stuff to seed, But its gonna take alot longer for it to be seeded thats all.
The rest sounds cool! Welcome aboard!!!! Salt is so addicting.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

it is stupid adicting less than 2 months ago i knew nothing about salt and now i use words like berlin method and standpipes


----------

